# Blood Thinners and THC



## CorboliciousTv (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey there everyone!
I am new to the site. I have seen so much info and it is amazing so far. I do have a question to see if anyone knows. I had some blood clots in my lungs which has healed for the most part, but I am curious as I have researched alot but keep finding mixed results. THC and blood thinners... Are they okay to be used at the same time. I have had two pharmacists say it would be fine and two doctors say it is not fine. I have also looked online and the results for warfarin were mixed. I am currently on Eliquis (apixaban) which digests differently than warfarin and works differently. Eliquis does break down through the same pathway (Cytochrome P450 3A4 (abbreviated CYP3A4). But some studies showed elevated INR levels and some did not. Longer story short I just wanted to see if anyone knew more or had experience with these two being used at the same time. Thank you for any guidance or help!!!


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 25, 2020)

not sure this is the place for medical advice. I think alot of these guys use "the marijuana". Some may even be high rite now!


----------



## CorboliciousTv (Aug 25, 2020)

LOL. I appreciate it. I am more looking to see if anyone has tried it or done it. Or if they are still actively doing it without negative results. So just wanting to see if anyone has done this or tried.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 25, 2020)

I take large doses of acetaminophen on a daily basis.
I also vape cannabis, and ingest cannabis tincture made with 151 proof rum, on a daily basis as well.
You'll be fine vaping/smoking but I'd be careful taking edibles of any sort.
Depending on the recipe they can make your blood pressure drop fairly quick.
Its happened to me once, or twice, and is part of the feeling out process for what your body can handle.
So if you're going to use edibles start out with small amounts and work your way up to possibly, one day, eating the whole brownie.


----------



## CorboliciousTv (Aug 25, 2020)

I appreciate the help and input Karma. Thank you!!!


----------

